

Notion Ink Adam hands-on [Video at bottom] - bugs
http://www.slashgear.com/notion-ink-adam-hands-on-0969281/

======
satyajit
Very interesting. Just coming back from 2 days @ MacWorldExpo, the place has
the hype of iPad - companies are selling iPad cases, but iPad not to be seen
anywhere. I wish products like this come and make it big, and pose a serious
challenge to iPad.

------
bugs
I think this has a bit more content and conceptual ideas that I found
interesting.

